# Valley Pan/PCV Grommet



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok Fellas, i have another question for you. I was getting some oil in the front of the valley pan and i could not figure what it was until today, when i saw that the PCV valve (or at least what i think is the PCV valve and Grommet that goes into the Valley pan was just hanging there. I plugged it back in and it looks like i solved the problem but it doesnt seem that the Grommet fits very well into its hole near the distributor and is fairly loose. 

Am i on the right track? should i just order a new grommet and plug it in and ill be good? or am i barking up the wrong tree and am completely off? 

thanks, 
v/r Jason


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

That's pretty normal with age. A new grommet should fix it. It's supposed to fit really tight.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Put the valve in the grommet first, then grommet into the valley pan.


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

O52 said:


> Put the valve in the grommet first, then grommet into the valley pan.





Old Man Taylor said:


> That's pretty normal with age. A new grommet should fix it. It's supposed to fit really tight.


right on, thanks. It was an easy fix. the grommet that i had was so worn down that it would fall out at will. one issue down, 100 more to fix...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I just did a write up about this, last week. The new grommet and valve are so much tighter. I used silicone grease.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Ditto on armyadarkness' comment. I don't remember where I got my new grommet from but I was glad the cover was off and on the bench it was so tight. I put the grommet in first and then the valve which helped a little.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67lemans said:


> Ditto on armyadarkness' comment. I don't remember where I got my new grommet from but I was glad the cover was off and on the bench it was so tight. I put the grommet in first and then the valve which helped a little.


I literally drew blood. The hole on the new grommet was about 1/8 smaller.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I always use engine oil to instant the grommet and to install the PCV valve.


----------

